# Marley's 4th Birthday



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Awesome pictures! Love the one of hte poodle jumping the sidewalk 

Markley looks like he's having a blast for his birthday.


----------



## rmillstein (May 26, 2008)

ToddW said:


> Awesome pictures! Love the one of hte poodle jumping the sidewalk


That's my favorite one, too.


----------



## Turned (May 20, 2008)

*Marley's birthday...*

What a great color!!!


----------



## DogLover (Jun 11, 2008)

Awesome pictures! What a beautiful dog. Love his color.


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

What great pictures. He is a very handsome boy. Beautiful color. Happy belated birthday Marley!!


----------



## rmillstein (May 26, 2008)

Thanks, everyone! We'd never even seen a silver beige until we saw Marley. Aside from its aesthetic qualities, it's a very practical color (hides the dirt).


----------



## Mourningdove (Jan 10, 2008)

I love that color! He's a beautiful dog.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Marley is such a handsome boy and such a nice color. Was he chocolate as a baby?


----------



## rmillstein (May 26, 2008)

Thank you! Yes, he was brown as a puppy -- a very dark brown, darker than what I usually think of as "chocolate." Or I guess I could just say he was a dark chocolate.


----------



## PomPom (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh marley is adorable, i love his colour, he looks such a happy chap


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh he is so beautiful! what a gorgeous color. How old was he by the time all the brown was gone?


----------



## rmillstein (May 26, 2008)

We don't know for sure when his coat changed (or "cleared" seems to be the official term) because we adopted him when he was three, and his coat was pretty much changed by then. But here is a picture of him with his previous owner at almost one year old. You can see how brown he was, but if you click on the attached thumbnail you can also see that his coat has already begun to change (or maybe I just imagine that I can see it). The breeder said that when he was born, he had white hair between the pads and toes on the bottom of his feet.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

so cute - Tedy was much darker brown more ash - but always with the silver i him and now so silver - I dont know what to make of him. will have pix soon


----------

